# Moving salt water



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Welll...... This is a first for me. I've moved freshwater a few times but I am a little freaked about moving the salt water tank.

What would be the best way you'd guys go about it? I got buckets and powerheads...

What should I watch for after the move? Spikes and all of that scary stuff?

Thanks for any advice you can give


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Everything should be ok I would imagine.
Is this an established tank and you are just moving it?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Jess if you need an extra hand/car, give me a shout. I'm free indefinately.


----------



## tropicalfishlover1220 (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow you're moving already?

I'd put rocks in buckets with just enough water to cover them and corals and fish in individual baggies. The sand and water can stay if it's not too heavy. I think there would be a lot of detritus stirred up after the move but using filter floss after should help it clear up.

There's a great entry on melevsreef.com about how he moved a 55G
http://www.melevsreef.com/55gal.html

GL!


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Shoot me a PM Jess. I just moved over the weekend, guess you could say I'm still moving.

I've upgraded from the 165g DT & 65g Sump to the 180g DT and 250g Sump with more tanks on the way. For me it was a little more than I could handle by myself. I lost count after counting 70 colonies of corals as I put them into buckets. Then moving 400 + lbs of live rock and all the water and live sand.

If you need buckets let me know. I was running with 10 5g water jugs and 8 IO buckets for each trip.

What size of tank do you have again?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhh yes.. I could definatly use buckets if you have spares... I'll pay for sure.

Its irritating because I am not allowed to lift this stuff myself  Thankfully the tank is only 29 gallons. 

Sure kat! I'll give you a shout when I get more sorted... Thankfully I think my dad will be able to help me. 

I just lost a head on my torch coral today from being slack in the water changes. All I have been doing is getting sick and trying to pack.. 

Thankfully.. good news. The apt has cement floors!  Thanks for the help guys


----------



## nraf (May 24, 2009)

Moving a tank should be no issue, just try to have it moved and set back up with in a good timing.

I moved a 110 G system with in 2 days everything was good 

buckets and rubbermade's other then that just a van and a helping hand


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

THanks for the tips  I am going to borrow a dolly from my dad and ask for his help too. 

Should go well


----------

